# CTS Vapor Trail series for pomp?



## squirrel bladder (Sep 12, 2013)

Have searched multiple forums and unable to find if these rods are good for pomp. CTS says it has a soft tip for plugging that the striper fisherman like but not sure if that translates to a good soft tip pomp rod. I currently have a 13’ 3-6 CPS and love it. Looking to add an 11’ 3-6 to my arsenal. Considering the VT and CPS. THX.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I think you're looking for the S8... 
Look up Nicks Custom Rods on Facebook. He is The Man when it comes to CTS, You can't go wrong with a CTS
With all due respect to Tommy Farmer and the CPS line
If you have any problem send me an IM and I'll fwd you his #


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I've heard the 1304 s7 cts (if you can find one), makes a good pomp rod. I like the looks of the cast pro 11' 3 to 6 gen2. Haven't had a chance to play with one yet, but it's a very slim, light weight rod.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

I hate the Vapor Trail and S7 by CTS , i have had both , no comparison to the S8, the S8 throws to the moon , if you can find one they're worth every penny .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

herb said:


> I hate the Vapor Trail and S7 by CTS , i have had both , no comparison to the S8, the S8 throws to the moon , if you can find one they're worth every penny .


Did you mean to say "HATE" or Have?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't think they're still making the s8. 

I hate Dave's chili, but love my 1305 s7.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Benji said:


> I don't think they're still making the s8.
> 
> I hate Dave's chili, but love my 1305 s7.


Oh Yeah Love my S7 1305 also

Don't even want to think about that nasty chili and Glad he is GONE!


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> *Did you mean to say "HATE" or Have?*



You continue to have issues with reading comprehension my friend , this isn't that complicated , ask somebody to read it to you slowly over and over if necessary, i have the utmost confidence that you will eventually figure it out. 

Happy Holidays by the way


----------



## squirrel bladder (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks all. Think I’m going w the CPS. prob the 2-5 bc I fish Tx coast and Florida panhandle and rarely use weights over three oz.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

herb said:


> You continue to have issues with reading comprehension my friend , this isn't that complicated , ask somebody to read it to you slowly over and over if necessary, i have the utmost confidence that you will eventually figure it out.
> 
> Happy Holidays by the way


Yeah it was difficult to understand with all the comma splices. I got it now a$$hole! 
Maybe a remedial grammar and writing course at the local community college might be just what you need.

PS, I ain't ya damn friend either.

*Squirrel Bladder*..Tommy just came out with the CPS Gen 2s. You can't go wrong either way


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> *Yeah it was difficult to understand with all the comma splices. I got it now a$$hole! *
> Maybe a remedial grammar and writing course at the local community college might be just what you need.
> 
> PS, I ain't ya damn friend either.
> ...




Actually it wasn't difficult at all to understand and everybody knows it , you just have a bad habit of being a "BIG TIME DICK" that's what your problem is . 

Have a good day now my friend .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

herb said:


> Actually it wasn't difficult at all to understand and everybody knows it , you just have a bad habit of being a "BIG TIME DICK" that's what your problem is .
> 
> Have a good day now my friend .


Only to those who provoke me, like you.

I sure hope you take that class and stop using comma splices and run on sentences. I'm sure there is time to register for the new semester coming up in January.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Toos mys commprehennshuns some-ones, cames acrosses, as a divks, n a$$holr, may-be, their's a chances, the communities schools, has a few class's fors thats, buts thays probablies nose everythangs alweddys ids bets thwys funs to fishes wit thayss cans problies tells use hows ur cetchin da fishes thee wrongs wheys sawwy, to da grammwer notseas, i didn'ts goes to yarvard or hale or ans ivory laegeu schoools likes somes ofs thee elitistes. 

Is hopes dis doesnt steem anys wons grits.


I will add that some of what you post is very knowledgeable good information and quite useful but you do have a history of going off over little things and belittling posters, mostly over conflicting opinions. You'd be a lot more respectable without it.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Benji..... See what happens when you bring up Dave's Chili!!!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> Benji..... See what happens when you bring up Dave's Chili!!!


My bad. It must be an old family recipe.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Only to those who provoke me, like you.
> 
> I sure hope you take that class and stop using comma splices and run on sentences. I'm sure there is time to register for the new semester coming up in January.




Ahh yes , you're the victim lol. Please give me a SINGLE EXAMPLE of when i provoked you or anybody else , just one example ? Can you do that ? No you cannot because you're a liar and everybody knows it . How about you let other posters post without degrading them in some way is that possible ?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

herb said:


> Ahh yes , you're the victim lol. Please give me a SINGLE EXAMPLE of when i provoked you or anybody else , just one example ? Can you do that ? No you cannot because you're a liar and everybody knows it . How about you let other posters post without degrading them in some way is that possible ?


No not playing a victim at all however you seem to think so herb. Any sub-conversation held between anyone else and me on this post did not concern you , or was directed at you. Now the below picture is the example you requested.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

So Benji and 2na are the same person just two accounts. Interesting but weird.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

40inchreds said:


> So Benji and 2na are the same person just two accounts. Interesting but weird.


don't know where you got that idea. Go ahead and report it to the mods and see wherever that gets you.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

squirrel bladder said:


> Thanks all. Think I’m going w the CPS. prob the 2-5 bc I fish Tx coast and Florida panhandle and rarely use weights over three oz.


 hopefully you ordered this weekend Tommy had a sale on the gen1 rods.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> *No not playing a victim at all however you seem to think so herb.* *Any sub-conversation held between anyone else and me on this post did not concern you *, or was directed at you. Now the below picture is the example you requested.
> View attachment 62105



Of course you're playing the victim , TWICE NOW , Alinsky fan i bet .

You started the whole thing , post # 5 proves it , you quoted me directly and added a few wise ass comments . To say that i'm the one at fault indicates to me that your IQ is hovering between that of the common garden turnip and a Kellogg's Poptart.




You need to stop your long standing reputation of attacking people & you need to stop your out of control compulsive lying and blaming others for your own actions . 

Work on those things first , i will give you specific assignments as we go along .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Dude, You are a Head-case no doubt. Please don't drink the Bong water....You must have found Daves Chili Recipe after you got the "Munchies". You already kinda sound like Dave, especially when you bring up Alinsky. 
I never play the victim, but "if you poke the bull you will get his horns"

You should really apologize to the OP for dirtying up his thread. The "40 inch fish guy" should probably do the same as well for trying to pile on.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Dabig#2 are you to stupid to be aware of what your doing? If so you likely have a mental condition. Your literally going tit for tat. I posted the nonsense post so you would see how stupid your argument was. Now your stuck only some Dave's chili tangent, that likely only you and "Benji" know about, it's nonsense. Anytime anyone ask about tackle you push your opinion to the max and then throw a fit when someone disagrees, it's childish. There is numerous threads of you doing it on here. This is all because herb said he hated a rod you liked and you pretended you couldn't comprehend it. So play stupid all you want but your a antagonist and a narcissist. I noticed you didn't feel like you should apologize to the op when your a major contributor to the off topic post. 

I doubt you wanted an apology but if you were offended or off put by my post sorry.


----------



## squirrel bladder (Sep 12, 2013)

Benji, After speaking w Tommy I’m going w the gen2


----------



## squirrel bladder (Sep 12, 2013)

No apologies necessary. It been quite amusing. Lol.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Squirrel man. You'll have far better luck with that rod than "Dem Boyz" going to the playoffs and getting past the first round.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2019)

OK, after reading all of this, what is the story about Dave's chili?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

PierRat4Life said:


> OK, after reading all of this, what is the story about Dave's chili?


Dave was probably banned before you joined the forum. He was a troll, the chili recipe was an old thread he started..... DON'T eat the chili... seems to have an altering effect at the mere mention of it, ingestion may be fatal.

Disclaimer..

The previous mention of Dave's chili in this thread was not intend towards anyone in any way and not ment to stir the pot in any way... pun intended... In the future I'll refrain from mentioning it so cavalier. I never knew how volatile it was, it really should have a warning label.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

So herb... can i get some of that bongwater.. hey tuna


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Sup HARRY!
Hope you and the family are well. Have missed ya bro.:fishing:
Hey, I got one trigger left until next May or June when they start showing up. 
Man don't get that guy started, him or the other one... They probably hate Bucktail Fishermen on the end of fishing piers too. You know what I mean. 
You should see the new CTS S7 1305 Nick built for me this Fall.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I check this board once every six months or so and its always the same old shit. See you in six months.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Dude, You are a Head-case no doubt. Please don't drink the Bong water....You must have found Daves Chili Recipe after you got the "Munchies". You already kinda sound like Dave, especially when you bring up Alinsky.
> I never play the victim, but "if you poke the bull you will get his horns"
> 
> *You should really apologize to the OP for dirtying up his thread. The "40 inch fish guy" should probably do the same as well for trying to pile on.*






So you still insist that you're the victim , " 40 inch reds" nailed you perfectly , you clearly suffer from some form of mental retardation , here's a tip , when there is factual undeniable & irrefutable evidence proving that what you're saying is 100% untrue it's best to shut your mouth and accept that you're busted . 



Seems "40inchreds" nailed you perfectly , you have a long history of not being able to accept somebody disagreeing with you . You got to get that under control bud, along with your compulsive lying and insulting everybody's intelligence by refusing to admit that you were the one responsible for all this nonsense . I have very rarely seen such infantile behavior even with children . I'll leave it at that , but i will be shocked if you don't fire back with playing the victim for a 4TH TIME.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

phillyguy said:


> I check this board once every six months or so and its always the same old shit. See you in six months.


There was a post just last week right up your alley, guy wanting to know about long cast spinning reels, hope you are well,...pop.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

herb said:


> Ahh yes , you're the victim lol. Please give me a SINGLE EXAMPLE of when i provoked you or anybody else , just one example ? Can you do that ? No you cannot because you're a liar and everybody knows it . How about you let other posters post without degrading them in some way is that possible ?


You should meet Tuna in person, he takes kids fishing to the Point and Piers who otherwise would not have a chance. Tuna can be challenging on the Internet but the same can be said for anyone who can type and has an opinion. 

Herb....I am pretty sure you provoked me calling an end to commercial inshore fishing in NC. This is is a result of my years living on Hatteras and that I know some of the families that this would affect and because at one time 25 years ago they let me fish with them in their boats and since more than a few of the Captains I fished with are no longer with us, I feel the obligation to stand for them.

Tuna is not a liar, just a misguided soul who power-lifts and runs a gym. 

Anyway, Happy Holidays to all including you Herb, perhaps sometime we can fish together or perhaps we already have...I am the good looking older man who is kind of slow afoot and kind of quick to take offense

I check this site every other day or so, and the reason I keep coming back is the same old sh...t about fishing 

I hear that Walmart is having a sale on Blue Light Flashlights 

I thought PierRat was Dave, kind of miss Dave....will always remember the Day the Games Began and then abruptly ended for Dave








Last Drum on one of my 1509's before the Rod went to Team Wilson, heard it was still catching last weekend


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

The power lifting thing is funny, he reminds me a lot of a power lifter I know down here. He's not also x military is he because that would be too funny. Lots of people are much different in person then on the internet and text is easy to get misinterpreted or took out of context since there really is no tone to it and the tone of a statement can totally change the feeling and meaning. Garbo I like reading your post about old times to current time.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Awwww Shucks Mike! Such a nice thing to say
Let those two Crash Dummies keep thinking what they think. 
In herb's case I'm calling it 2na Derangement Syndrome... Much like what Prez Trump has to put up with.

Anyone up at 1:30am and rambling on about insignificant BS about another poster has got to be drinking the bong water. Found Dave's recipes on chili and mole crabs aka sand fleas and got a serious case of the munchies. 
Maybe "The Games will Begin "3 years late. I think I'm a little more mellow than when Dummy Dave was around.

Like you I also have my suspicions PierRat is Dave incognito I've yet to learn which pier he is a rodent on. 

I was there when that last pic you posted I think.
Drum pro Kyle got 4 yesterday for an unusual Dec bite. Using his new custom Century Drum Gun. Not sure if he misses that CTS 1307 you got off of him. The usual Drum pros picked up several each as well. I was tied up with a future beach hottie going over her new diet and training for the beginning of 2020.

I guess it will be April til I see you on the beach..


----------



## squirrel bladder (Sep 12, 2013)

Tell me about it Big2na. After 20+ yrs of mediocre football I’ve gone from a die hard cowboy fan to rooting for their failure. There are 6 coaches that have ten yrs of tenure like Garrett but of the six Garrett is the only one who hasn’t won a conference championship or a Super Bowl. How the F bomb does he still have a job. He shoulda been fired 6 yrs ago. Unfortunately the failures of this team are not just coaching. It starts at the f’ing too. I used to be a major philly hater. I rooted for them I. The Super Bowl and am rooting for them to win this division. Go Philly!


----------



## squirrel bladder (Sep 12, 2013)

Btw. I ordered the CPS 11’ 2-5. Tommy was great help and answered all my questions promptly. Thanks Tommy. Can’t wait to get this stick.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

squirrel bladder said:


> Tell me about it Big2na. After 20+ yrs of mediocre football I’ve gone from a die hard cowboy fan to rooting for their failure. There are 6 coaches that have ten yrs of tenure like Garrett but of the six Garrett is the only one who hasn’t won a conference championship or a Super Bowl. How the F bomb does he still have a job. He shoulda been fired 6 yrs ago. Unfortunately the failures of this team are not just coaching. It starts at the f’ing too. I used to be a major philly hater. I rooted for them I. The Super Bowl and am rooting for them to win this division. Go Philly!


Dude, I don't know why JG still has a job... As long as Jerry Jones owns the team and tries to be the coach they will fail. I HATE the Dallas Cowboys but appreciate the awesome players that have come out of there. Aikman, E Smith, Irving, Ed Jones, D Sanders. Romo is a far better analyst than a quarterback I'm glad he is in the Booth.

Carolina will be going through the same thing with their new owner Tepper, Washington same thing with Snyder. The more successful teams Owners Own and stay out of the coaching, and the Coaches Coach. Now that the playoff picture is shaping up it's gonna be really interesting.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Squirrel bladder
Way to find the hole and blast through the line to the end zone! 
The bitter old men just love to pile on the tuna.:beer:


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Poor tuner, we've been so hard him, he must feel like such a victim, even his friends had to rally for support. I'm sorry tuner.

I like the bong water emoji but it's such an unoriginal statement it doesn't have the luster it use to in the 90s... I would bet I'm younger then most of y'all.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Damn 40 seems like maybe you need some friends.. its funny when guys get all bent out of shape and then actually become what got them bent in the first place. Calm down it'll be late april soon


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Lighten up, the guy said something about me I said something back. I doubt he's upset and I'm mostly messing with him, I thought it was fun. Your not supposed to eat Dave's chilli Harryman or drink the bong water. Hasn't this thread taught you anything. I learned some people have a lot more money for a rod then I do. 400 plus for a pompano rod is a lot makes me wonder what kind of reel he pairs it with.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

I remember ez2cdave. Those were some good laughs.... no prob 40 we cool


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

"40" you would shit a kitten if saw my trout rod if you think $400 is a lot. I didn't dump a small fortune all at once. I've been saving an buying a little at a time for years. You only live once and fishing is something I'm very passionate about, that's my justification. I have a friend that owns well over 50k in firearms one in particular is around 10k alone with the optic. That's his thing, he likes to shoot critters from very very far away. Everyone has something they love.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

this page is like a train wreck, have to keep looking.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Benji said:


> "40" you would shit a kitten if saw my trout rod if you think $400 is a lot. I didn't dump a small fortune all at once. I've been saving an buying a little at a time for years. You only live once and fishing is something I'm very passionate about, that's my justification. I have a friend that owns well over 50k in firearms one in particular is around 10k alone with the optic. That's his thing, he likes to shoot critters from very very far away. Everyone has something they love.



There was a time when I had over $50K invested just in Strippers and that was at just one club and just one year. A good fried of mine spent $400K one year traveling the world with several young ladies that in my limited knowledge would be termed Pro's in both appeal and in demeanor. My friend who went thru the 400K felt that none of the money was squandered and the experience was worth every dollar. I mean these ladies knew how to work the pole.

One thing I do not understand is why all these young DrumPros are even bothering with fishing when they are in their 20's and 30's they should be in the clubs getting some....not being in my way out at the secret spots.

Since I have been redeemed or rejected depending on how you look at it I have decided this afternoon to static mag a couple of SL20's I have sitting around. Plan on soaking the bearings and getting them free of sludge and then removing the centrifugal equipment and using one mag to start.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is an in-depth tutorial on how to mag a Sealine SL20X This is the most recent SL20 not sure of the actual name as it is in the garage at the moment. Bought new at Hatteras Jacks in 2017 for $130 I think was the price. The reel seemed to be fine when I first got it, then it became a spare. When I switched to Fathom15's it became a has been.....

So I am giving it another try and will mount it on a Fenwick SurfStick which is way better than all these Pompano rods in the current thread, until I hijacked it. Not as good a tutorial as say ABU Mike who posted nice pictures but he retired and no longer posts. I still post because I will never retire from fishing, no bleep bleep way

1. First find a container for parts to be removed from reel
2. Remove side-plate
3. Remove Spool
4. Remove everything from the side-plate but the bearing-keeper and bearing. (This includes the clicker so this will be come a flea-stick not suitable for wood)
5. Remove centrifugal pin and clicker detent device from spool. (There is a video on the internet of someone removing the pin and it came right out. As nothing ever 
works for me easy I had to end up hacksawing the pin and pulling it out by force of will with a pair of needle nose pliers.
6. Clean everything, I used penetrating oil spray and then soaked in lacquer thinner and then wipe-down.
7. Take all the removed parts and put in container, I use plastic zip locks, store it somewhere where it will be hard to find if you decide you need the parts for something.
8. Remove split spindle from handle side and discard, actually it had been previously discarded i.e. lost before I started on this deal, part is somewhere in sand at Ramp 55.
9. Take rare earth magnet and glue it the area formerly occupied by the clicker knob. I use carpenters wood glue, it has to dry overnight and that is what is doing right now.
10. Replace side-plate and test spin the spool.
11. Test cast (I only throw 6-10 ounces plus bait so I do not need a lot of adjustment, or at least that will be my position because this is a static mag job at the moment.
12. If it is too squirrely add another rare earth mag.
13. If it smoother than the old centrifugal system, tell everyone how smart you are. If it is slower and shorter, tell no one and put it in the plastic ziplock bag with the rest of the spare parts.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garbo if you remove the Drum that the centrifugal brakes ride on that is on the sideplate you will have enough clearance to glue your magnets in and not have to fool around with the clicker. The X20SHA is basically a slosh20 with a metal spool. There are literally over a million different magnets in different configurations, powers and sizes on eBay. That's where I get mine
Here is an example of a static mag job on and Avet MX.. the mags and 1/10x1/4" about 52 power.. Clicker is on the other side


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> Garbo if you remove the Drum that the centrifugal brakes ride on that is on the sideplate you will have enough clearance to glue your magnets in and not have to fool around with the clicker. The X20SHA is basically a slosh20 with a metal spool. There are literally over a million different magnets in different configurations, powers and sizes on eBay. That's where I get mine
> Here is an example of a static mag job on and Avet MX.. the mags and 1/10x1/4" about 52 power.. Clicker is on the other side
> 
> View attachment 62215


Nice picture but it is of an entirely different reel. The X20SHA has quite a few differences to the SL20SH, if ABUMike would post a tutorial it would be more descriptive I may even glue a metal washer on one of my SL30SH spools and mag it just to see if helps.

Removed clicker because it was the ideal spot to glue magnet being close to the spool rim and did not require any machining on graphite rim on interior of the side plate. I am not Alan Tani or Ryan so my modifications have to be on a much cruder and simplistic level

I will report back sometime when I test the reel, after it warms up, it snowed here this morning...... May even post a picture if someone sends $5.00 to Fish Like a Girl Tournament in care of Avon Pier and provides written proof.

Probably will move on from this hijack and look to another thread to highjack on another subject

Just put reel back together and spun the spool by hand. The spool was still spinning after about 45 seconds. Will need to add a mag or two


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Nice picture but it is of an entirely different reel. The X20SHA has quite a few differences to the SL20SH, if ABUMike would post a tutorial it would be more descriptive I may even glue a metal washer on one of my SL30SH spools and mag it just to see if helps.
> 
> Removed clicker because it was the ideal spot to glue magnet being close to the spool rim and did not require any machining on graphite rim on interior of the side plate. I am not Alan Tani or Ryan so my modifications have to be on a much cruder and simplistic level
> 
> ...


Two magnets is pretty decent. Spins only for about 20 seconds now. A bearing in the reel has been toasted by submerging the reel by a wave method. This method is accomplished by wading out just a little too far and a big wave comes along and goes over your head..........tip of the Point is an ideal place for this and it even has a name Point Blasted

I may swipe a bearing from another reel to replace the grinding noise of the rusted out bearing, but for now I ready to test.....glued another magnet over the hole left by removing the clicker, someone who asks in the future will be told it was on purpose.........but in reality the mag fit perfectly over the hole and added a bit to the magnetic field slowing down my hard charging spool.....

This is now a long range Pompano Rod, but the Pompano do not have a chance against the SurfStick....
Perhaps some of the Pompano fishermen on this thread can post some pictures of big Pompano and Baby Permit otherwise I may hijack again.....


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I lost the biggest pompano you will never see, probably around to 30 inches tail length, well over 24. It had me bent over the pier rail fighting pilings, it jumped out the net when someone was landing it. It filled up a lot of a 38 inch pier net. Other then that I've only caught the smallers ones that are like 14 to 16 inches.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Personal best, 21" to the fork. 9" bubba blade for reference.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

That's huge pomp for up this way for sure! 

There are much better and less expensive fillet knife selections though. Had my bubbas replaced from Bubba and sold them on eBay. Dexter Russell and Victorinox are Great for the $ and hold their edge longer


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Caught in south Nags Head.

Not a fan of bubba either.


----------



## squirrel bladder (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow this thread is still going. Funny how far off course it has strayed. lol. Got the CPS 11’ gen 2 and 10’ gen 1. Now for reels. Recommendations on Spinning reels for these would be appreciated. $200ish range. The 11’ I may opt to use one of my akios on it from time to time since it universal but would like the option Of spinning as my wife or friend may cast it occasionally.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

squirrel bladder said:


> Wow this thread is still going. Funny how far off course it has strayed. lol. Got the CPS 11’ gen 2 and 10’ gen 1. Now for reels. Recommendations on Spinning reels for these would be appreciated. $200ish range. The 11’ I may opt to use one of my akios on it from time to time since it universal but would like the option Of spinning as my wife or friend may cast it occasionally.


When a post interests lots of people there is no telling where it will go and how many sub conversations will occur. 
Reel selection would depend on the lure ratings on your rod and your target fishery. If I remember correctly you mainly surf pomp fish. 
In the under $200 price range Penn Clash, Daiwa Saltist, Shimano Stradic, Penn Spinfisher


----------



## squirrel bladder (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Tuna. Currently have some graphite body Spinfishers that have served me well. My 13’ CPS and breakaway have Akios 656 that hold 300ish yds of 17# mono. Thinking 4K-4.5k size spin reels that hold around 300ish yds of 20# braid would be sufficient for my 12’6” sling shot, 10’ and 11’ CPS rods that all throw around 1-4 oz. Thoughts on that size reel for these rods would be appreciated.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

squirrel bladder said:


> Thanks Tuna. Currently have some graphite body Spinfishers that have served me well. My 13’ CPS and breakaway have Akios 656 that hold 300ish yds of 17# mono. Thinking 4K-4.5k size spin reels that hold around 300ish yds of 20# braid would be sufficient for my 12’6” sling shot, 10’ and 11’ CPS rods that all throw around 1-4 oz. Thoughts on that size reel for these rods would be appreciated.


 4k spinfisher's is what I use on most my spinning rods. I swap them around a lot from pomp/mullet rods to boat rods for rockfish, tog and cobia, so most of mine have 30# braid on them, 20# is perfect for just surf though. I have a 4500 saltist with 17# mono on a "loaner" spinner drum rod. Personally wouldn't ever buy anything thing larger than a 4500 size reel unless you're chasing pelagics on spinning gear. You may consider a long cast spinner like the akios fire loop or diawa emcast, if you're looking for a little more distance.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

In your shoes, I would look on ebay for one of the newer saltists in the 4000 size. In a comparable size reel I think they feel more solid than the stradics without extra weight and after burning up the gear in a 4500 size metal frame spinfisher I'll never reccomend one again.


----------

